
QArt – Pictures in QR code with no inherent errors - niceperson
https://research.swtch.com/qart
======
magnat
Other interesting technique is using halftones/dithering to embed picture in
readable QR code:

PDF paper:
[http://vecg.cs.ucl.ac.uk/Projects/SmartGeometry/halftone_QR/...](http://vecg.cs.ucl.ac.uk/Projects/SmartGeometry/halftone_QR/paper_docs/halftoneQR_sigga13.pdf)

Javascript demo:
[http://jsfiddle.net/lachlan/r8qWV/](http://jsfiddle.net/lachlan/r8qWV/)

------
hdhzy
Excellent post! Months ago when I saw gopher QR code I was wondering how is it
possible to encode picture like that but found nothing.

------
ingenieroariel
It would be interesting to see traffic signs created this way. Readable both
by humans and by machines from far away.

------
gabrielcsapo
the article points to google code, is there another source? (gitlab, github,
bitbucket, etc)

~~~
AlbertoGP
The code was exported to GitHub, to which I assume is the author's account
(rsc):

[https://github.com/rsc/qr](https://github.com/rsc/qr)

However, I'm not familiar with go and all I see there, is what looks like a
plain QR encoding library.

There is also code for the web server:
[https://github.com/rsc/swtch/blob/master/app/blog/qr.go](https://github.com/rsc/swtch/blob/master/app/blog/qr.go)

Again, I don't know how to dig further to find the source of the qrweb module.

Any ideas?

